# Hang Christmas lights with Brick Clips



## PhotonBoy (Nov 19, 2003)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/031118/nyfnsx33_1.html

"ALPINE, Utah, Nov. 18 /PRNewswire/ -- Owners of brick homes often regret hanging holiday decorations on their walls and fireplaces when it leaves permanent holes and even chips in the brick or mortar. Help is at hand by using a simple little gadget made of spring steel that snaps around the brick and is known as the Brick Clip®.

The clip will hold up to 25 pounds, easily clips on and off and does not damage the brick or mortar."

http://www.brickclip.com


----------

